# How to Catch Bull Redfish Surf Fishing Louisiana Beaches (video)



## LittleDrummerBoy (Dec 26, 2015)

Full write-up here:

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...ports&event=view&action=full_report&id=181157


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Dec 27, 2015)

*Locations*

Locations


----------



## easycheesedavid (Jan 7, 2016)

i just left that area last year(lived there for 3 years) I fished there just about every weekend, but I surfed fish a few miles up there road.  my best out there was a 52" bull red and my best night out there was 22 all over 37"


----------



## T-Boy (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks, great information and video.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 18, 2016)

Got a PM asking about equipment.  The rods are 12 ft Ugly Stik surf rods, and the reels are 5000 and 6000 Shimano Spheros spooled with 40 lb braid.


----------

